# Translate  names 'Nahshon', 'Elijah' and 'Mayah'



## rezdani

Hi,Please help me translate the following names from English to Hebrew
Nahshon
Elijah
Mayah

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TrampGuy

Nahshon - נחשון

Elijah - אליה, איליה?

Mayah - מיה


----------



## David S

TrampGuy said:


> Elijah - אליה, איליה?



The biblical name Elijah is "אליהו" (Eliyahu). If you're looking for a transliteration of English Elijah it would be "אלייג'ה".


----------



## TrampGuy

David S said:


> If you're looking for a transliteration of English Elijah it would be "אלייג'ה".



hehe...indeed, I'm so immersed in Germanic languages that I don't see 'J' the same way anymore.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

I would write Elijah as אלייז'ה.
Mayah is usually spelled מאיה. Some Mayas do spell their names as מיה, but the name Mia is also spelled like that and it's confusing, and usually it's מאיה anyway.


----------



## rezdani

Thanks everyone. So just to confirm- if I want the closest match from English alphabets/letters to hebrew,would it be
Nahshon  נחשון
Elijah  אלייג'ה   OR אלייז'ה (which one is a closer match?)
Mayah  מאיה


----------



## airelibre

נחשון
אלייג'ה 
מאיה

For Elijah: 'ג is the g sound of giraffe while 'ז is the j sound of 'je' in French, so the former is more appropriate for Elijah (at least in all the pronunciations I have heard of the name in English).


----------



## rezdani

Thank you very much! Much appreciated.


----------



## mkeys

My name happens to be מאיה so I can confirm at least that spelling


----------

